
Show HN: Where is my web stuff? A tool for clients to track web-related accounts - elektropionir
https://whereismywebstuff.com
======
timdavila
Interesting idea. I had actually thought about putting together a similar
service for clients. Especially like the "guess for me" options.

Some feedback:

\- You offer a trial, but that wasn't clear to me looking at your
marketing/home page.

\- It's nice to be able to see if not a full demo, at least screenshots of the
product without having to register. This combined with the first point could
deter some potential customers.

\- Your payment form is very sparse. That's nice, but personally I want to
know why I should trust you with my payment info. If you're using a third
party processor such as stripe you might indicate that.

------
stephenr
You provide zero information about how this very sensitive information is
stored, and how its protected.

So not only do I have to worry about who you are (because I'd essentially be
giving you the ability to access any number of services that may not yet have
2FA options) I also have to worry about if that data can be access by someone
else who attacks you.

